# How big is your preteen/teens feet?



## jdedmom

I just got my sons soccer cleats today and he is a size 10! He is only 12yo. My husband feet are only 9.5. My son is now the same height as me 5'5". My DH is 5'7". DS is just starting puberty and I'm wondering just how tall or how big his feet will get. It is a little freaky that he may tower over both of us and stomp us with his giant feet!







:

So how big is your preteen/teens feet?


----------



## gradmama

can I answer about my daughter?







She's 10, almost 11. She has size 11!!! feet. She is as tall as her 12 year old sister and taller than her 13 year old sister. Absolutely amazing....


----------



## jdedmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gradmama* 
can I answer about my daughter?







She's 10, almost 11. She has size 11!!! feet. She is as tall as her 12 year old sister and taller than her 13 year old sister. Absolutely amazing....

Wow! My feet were size 10 until I was pregnant with him then they grew and are now size 11. I don't want his big feet to be from me. LOL!

This is my oldest of 3 boys and I am terrified of how much food they will consume when they all hit puberty.


----------



## nd_deadhead

My twin sons wore size 10 at age 10; now they are almost 14, and wear size 12.5. They were 5'11" last time I measured them.


----------



## 34me

Holy smokes. Those are some big feet. My son just turned 12 and he only wears an 8.


----------



## chiromamma

Almost 12yo DS is 4'6" and wears a size 4 1/2 shoe.
I know once I buy him Fall/Winter shoes he'll have a growth spurt and they'll last about a week!
13yo DD is 5'6" and wears a woman's size 8 1/2 shoe.
The good news with her is that they've been that size for almost 2 years so hopefully she's done growing. She's also been in the same jeans size for almost a year.
Phew.
Those post-shopping growth spurts drive me nuts!


----------



## canadianchick

DD is 12 and wears a 7- 7 1/2 in women's. She is 5'3". She wears a bigger shoe than me and is now taller than me.


----------



## ma_vie_en_rose

DSD is 10yo and wears a 3.5 size shoe.


----------



## Mama Dragon

DD is 13 and wear 9.5-10 womens (she's 5'8"). Her bio father wore, I think, 8 mens and I wear 10 womens. He was 5'10" and I'm 5'9". My 11 year old DS hasn't hit any big growth spurts yet, so he's kinda short and wears a size 5 mens.


----------



## GAmomto5

My 14 yo DS wears a 9, but my 12 yo DD wears an 11!!!!! She's 5'9" already and I don't think has really hit her growth spurt yet (YIKES!)


----------



## CorasMama

My DD is 10.5 and wears a women's size 7. Well, she did when she left for her dad's five weeks ago. Who knows what she wears now? A year ago, she wore a size 4.5-5. She's 4'10".


----------



## mar123

My 12 y.o. ds wears a 8.5 men's shoe, but he has not even begun puberty. He broke his toes a while back and the doc who did the x-rays said he has the biggest growth plate she had ever seen. His uncle wears a 15 and my dh wears a 13.

My 10 dd wears a 8.5 ladies and my 7 y.o. dd wears a 5.0 ladies, the same as I do.


----------



## Porcelain Interior

My almost 13 year old 7th grade bound daughter wears a 3.5, but most of her friends are in like size 8! Bigger than my feet!


----------



## alima

My ds is 15, wears a size 14EEE, or in some brands, 15. I got his football cleats off Ebay, there are a lot of sellers who buy odd lots of large size shoes for dirt cheap and resell them. I got him a brand new pair of cleats, good quality that fit perfectly, for less than $30, shipping included. There is no way I could buy a pair locally for less than a few hundred.

One thing ds really misses is roller blades. I found a few sites online that sell large sizes, but his feet are really, really wide and odd shaped. I think we're going to have to get a custom pair made, ouch $.


----------



## Marcee

DS 12 is 5ft 10 and wears a 12.5-13. DS 10 is 5 foot 1 and wears a 9. DH is 6 foot 8 and wears a 14. I am 5 foot 5 ish and wear an 8 in womens...though I wor a 6.5 before I had kiddos...lol


----------



## harrietsmama

My dd is 8.5, up to my shoulders (I'm 5'7") and wears a size 2 shoe. She is so thin though and she still fits a child size 8 around, but the pants that size are like capris on her


----------



## Labbemama

We just bought cleats for my son last week and he wears a 9 in mens at 13 (just turned 13) He wore a size 6 last season. (and his feet grew 2 sizes in a month because I ordered the cleats from the outfitter. By the time equipment came in-they were too little.) We were having a hard time finding him shoes because he has wide "Fred Flintstone" feet. Now that he wears a bigger size it will be easier to get him wide width shoes. DS is only 5'1 atm.

Another teammate wears a 16! His dad is having a horrible time finding him cleats. That boy is only 14 and still growing. His brother is 6'5 at 16. I think my son's friend is 6'1 or 2.

DD, 15, wears between a 6 and a 7 in ladies depending on the cut of the shoe. She is 5'2.


----------



## Kenziesmom

DD is 13, 5' 7", she wears 9.5 womens shoe.


----------



## adamsfam07

My oldest DS is almost 11, (in Nov.) and he wears a 6 1/2 Men! I couldn't believe it. I'm 5'7 and he hit me about the mouth. I wear a size 9-10 depends on the shoe but my DH has pretty large feet, a size 13 so looks like our poor DS will have giant feet, hope he grows into them.


----------



## love2all

My almost 13dd is wearing a size 7.5-
I only wear a 6 or 6.5-
how long is she going to keep going???
She also gained 20 lbs since last august- 79 to just under 100- in one year-
SLOW DOWN SISTER !!!!!!!!!!!!! I am not ready for this- she was just a baby!!


----------



## kblackstone444

My son just turned 13 and he wears a Men's size 6 1/2. He'll wear a size 7 soon. He's 5 feet, 5 1/2 inches. I remember when I was 13- I only wore Men's/Boy's sneakers. Size 5. I was 5 foot 4 inches when I was that age.


----------



## dawningmama

My son is 11 and wears a men's 7 or 7 1/2---both of which are really hard to find. I was horrified at the beginning of the summer when I realized we had to start shopping in the men's shoe section. Horrified by the jump in price!


----------



## Ruthla

My 13yo's feet are about the same size as mine- we both wear a 6.5 but she needs a medium, I need a wide.

my 12yo only wears a children's 3 (equivilent to a woman's 5) but she's due for a growth spurt!


----------



## Mirzam

My DD is 10, 11 at the end of September, and she is barely a size 3 kids. She is about 4' 9" tall.


----------



## bigeyes

My 10 year old has size 9 1/2 feet and is 5 feet tall. Makes me wonder if she's gonna be 6 feet tall with size 12s or if she's just almost reached her full size early.


----------



## Pancakes

11 yo DD wears a 9-9.5, she's 5'4" and growing like crazy.

She gets her sasquatchness from her mama.


----------



## erinsmom1996

My daughter is almost 12 and tall for her age. I wear a size 9 and she is in a 7-1/2 or 8. Some of my flip flops fit her and keep disappearing into her closet! Should be fun when we wear the same size! I'll never see any of my shoes!


----------



## BelovedK

DS is 13, and his feet are size 10. He is taller than me too


----------



## SAHDS

I am in complete awe of this thread!









My DD is only 9 y/o, but she wears a kid's size 12. She's only 4'3", though so she still has a lot of growing (maybe).


----------



## KarenEMT

DS just turned 14. He is 5'6" and wears size 9 men's shoes. He is a "late bloomer" and hasn't really had a growth spurt of height and/or feet yet, just a wee bit at a time so far.


----------



## thisiswhatwedo

my 13yo DS wears size 13.5. He is about 5'6" and as we come from the land of giants I believe he as well as his brother will be over 6'5' and DD will probably be a lanky 6'. I know I should be investing in Basket balls....


----------



## carole3

I wear a size 7 1/2 womens. My dd 10 years old wears a size 8 womens and
ds 9 years old wears a size 7 mens.


----------



## JenniferH

My DAUGHTER is 9 and is wearing an 8-8.5 women's shoe. She is also tall, and will probably be much taller than me (I'm 5'6"). I wear a 9.5-10 so I fully expect her to wear a 10.

Yikes!


----------



## boobybunny

My 11 year old son is wearing a men's size 8, and the price jump from boys to men shocked the you know what out of me. He is 4'11.5" and weighs in at 95lbs.

My nine year old daughter wears a womens size 7, and is 4'11, and weighs 75lbs. She has an inch to go before she is taller than her grandmother (my mom) and her feet are already bigger. I was 12 when I reached those milestones against my mom. She has "started" and while I am not starving her, we are encouraging her to stay slim with activities to keep her curves under control for a few more years.

Our youngest is only three and he wears a youth size 1. I am scared...very scared.

I am 5'9" and wear a women's size 10... or 11 depending. My husband is 6'2" and wears a men's size 10.5.


----------



## mimim

My 14 yo DS wears size 13 shoes. I really hope they are done growing. He's been that size for about a year now.

He had a huge growth spurt about 9 months ago and went from 5" 9" to 6" 1" sine then.


----------



## marieangela

My sons are still little, but I can tell you about my husband. He wore a size 11 shoe when he was 11, 12 at 12, 13 at 13 and 14 at 14. He is currently 6'4" and wears a size 15 shoe.


----------



## cat_tengel

DS is 11, just over 5', and currently wearing men's size 9s.


----------



## MommaChaos

My DS is 10 and now wears a size 10 Mens! Big feet! Same size as his dad..
My DD is 12 and now wears a size 8-8 1/2 Womens! Same size as me..

I'm thinking that they are both going to hit a growth spurt soon (they're the size height) and pass us both up! DH's brothers are both well over 6' even though he somehow got the short end of the stick and is 5'9


----------



## ABrez

My son just turned 13 July 31st...
He wears a size 13 in mens.


----------



## MOM2-2

My 12 year old ds wears a sizre 11 to 11.5 and eyeballs me at 5'6".....his hands have always been big....even as a baby....great for the sports that he plays now...baseball....his hands are almost as big as my dh....gosh...besides growing he is eating me out of house and home!


----------



## Valid28

My eight year old son wears a size six in men's shoes. Considering the ages and sizes you all are throwing out I'm starting to get really scared.


----------



## `guest`

Just for a diff spin; dh is about 5'10 and wears a 12.5, ds is 8 and has size 6 mens, then my oldest at 20 (first husband, different father) is a size 11 and 6'4" so height is not always equated to foot size...some people just have big old feet


----------



## mamato3cherubs

My son is 12, 5' 4 1/2", I am 5'6" and his father is 6'.

He is wearing a boys/mens, whatever they call it, 7.5 now, but I think he coudl still wear 7 in some brands. He has just begun puberty this year


----------



## Mandynee22

My DD (will be 9 in Nov) just moved to size 7 in womens. She was a 6 last month...
No one had shoes in kids that would fit her (think Hannah Montana, High School Musical, really sparkley etc) because no one's kids (7 different stores) went up past 5.
We bought plain white sneakers and glitter painted them and stuck on gems (JIC anyone is in my predicament)


----------



## amynbebes

My 13 yr old dd is 5'6 and wears a 8 or 8.5 in shoes depending on the maker. My 11 yr old ds wears a 5 I believe.


----------



## erinsmom1996

My daughter wears a 7 and she is twelve. She is tall for her age though. I wear a 9 so she will be wearing my shoes before too long.


----------



## spruce

My 15yo is 5'2" and wears an 8.5 to 9 womens' shoe. My 12yo dd is 5'0" and wears a size 7.5 womens' shoe.

I'm 5'2 and wear a size 5.5 womens' shoe.









My 15yo keeps hoping that her big(ger) feet mean that she's not done growing yet. We shall see...but it's not like her genetics bring a lot of height to the table, yk?

(FWIW, my 15yo would, if allowed, buy size 10 shoes just so they look all clunky and feel all "comfy," unless, of course, she has to walk any distance in them).

love, p


----------



## Malva

My almost 9 yo dd wears a women's 7.5.

When I told my mom she replied: Oh poor her, she'll wear 8.5 like us, there is never any left in that size when they go on sale. The curse of average feet.


----------



## demetria

I had to giggle when I read this. When my son was 9 he had size 10 feet. They are now 10.5-11 and he is only 11.
DH has 13-13.5
I remember thinking wow.. big boy shoes and then I saw how much more men's shoes were...


----------



## Jmo780

My Ds (12.5) wears a size 10.5 shoe also. He has longggg skinny feet though









I am 5'9 and he is 5'8









He is 142 pounds. Just had a checkup and the doctor said he is in the 97th percentile for height/weight. (All 3 of my kids have been from the very beginning.

And I have always felt soooo tall. Until now


----------

